# Left over paint



## cenfl (Jun 27, 2016)

We have fair amount of quality paint from various manufacturers leftover (bm aura, natura, sw products, ppg products etc and wondering if would be safe to mix and use for priming stucco which we have often here in Florida. Mostly use ppg permanizer for stucco prime/paint so could make sure high percentage ~30-40% is that product. Any advice is appreciated, and would use on friends and family homes most likely so no worry of repercussions necessarily. Perhaps there is a bonding agent etc that we could add to help. I'm thinking there perhaps is a way otherwise what happens to the paint that is dropped off at the hazardous waste disposal and I assume goes into a recycling stream.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Give it to habitat for humanity, they appreciate it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

First sign of a hack is the guy who brings mixed up paint for "priming" when he has already sold the HO on an actual primer. I'm not calling you a hack, but what you are asking is. Recycle the old paint.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

No one can say yes with any authority. This is one of those home brews that countless painters will dream up and say how awesome it worked. First off, no manufactuerer will warranty their product if it has been incorporated with another product without authorization of compatibility. So right there, application of your concoction is questionable at best. 

People will tell you that the products share ingredients and how it's all the same etc., etc. But at the end of the day, you're just sweeping up crumbs from the floor and selling them as a fresh bag of goods.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just curious, why so much leftover paint? We always leave leftover product (except primers) with the customer at the end of the job which eliminates most of that problem. Of course, over time, even then there can eventually be some accumulation.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Are you charging the home owners for this paint? If so it's theirs, leave it with them. Like RH we never take paint off a job, just primers.

I have enough crap to load and unload daily, find room to store it all so I can still see the floor and ceiling. 

The way I understand it is some MFG's can be mixed but very highly recommended NOT to mix brands, heck even some line they say don't mix.

Any one that brings a home made mix to a job to use as primer is either a hack, budgeted money wrong, underbid. 

What would you say if your painter brought a home mix to put on your home? I would tell the to take a hike.


----------



## cenfl (Jun 27, 2016)

Habitat said they will now only take new and unopened paint. 

Asking for relevant experiences gentlemen, not a bunch of bull. Maybe it's my paint, maybe I want to paint the ****e house with it, what do you care.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's somewhat common for paint manufacturers to do this actually. Most architectural paints will intermix pretty well. We used to make 500 gallon batches out of mis-tints into navajo white for the rental properties in San Diego. The only reason we couldn't use competitive paint brands was an EPA licensing restriction. (licensed as an EPA registered non-regulated waste processor and not a waste receiver.) But I do have serious reservations about using it on a residential repaint, although it should be ok for friends and family. There is the potential for failure but not as bad as using a couple particular brands of paint by themselves. I would be worried about having problems on an exterior.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Habitat used to take it. Last Saturday I loaded up around 75 gallons to take there only to find out they no longer want it.


----------



## cenfl (Jun 27, 2016)

My thinking is that with the porosity of the cmu how could it not stick. Going to box it up in a 55 gal drum and hit it with the paddle. Spray this chicken coup we just finished and watch it.


----------



## cenfl (Jun 27, 2016)

Frustrating.... What did you end up doing with it, restriping the highway?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cenfl said:


> Frustrating.... What did you end up doing with it, restriping the highway?


Brought it all back to my garage.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cenfl said:


> Habitat said they will now only take new and unopened paint.
> 
> Asking for relevant experiences gentlemen, not a bunch of bull. Maybe it's my paint, maybe I want to paint the ****e house with it, what do you care.


You asked if mixing multiple paints to make a primer was OK. I think you got reasonable replies. And again, no one here is qualified to give you the go ahead with any authority. In other words, someone could have responded with "Go ahead and good luck!". But that would have been a little terse. 

As much as you may not care what we think, your question about mixing paints for alternative applications does concern any of us who have an interest in the chemistry of paint, recycling, best practices, etc. It's all a learning experience for us. Some of our points may be exaggerated, but are valid none the less.


----------



## cenfl (Jun 27, 2016)

I know the hazardous waste collection here in our county takes paint, though I hate to throw good materials out. 
Hoping a chemist will see this and give a suggestion. Perhaps mixing and then pushing through sprayer at high psi will help bind whatever is there.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cenfl said:


> I know the hazardous waste collection here in our county takes paint, though I hate to throw good materials out.
> Hoping a chemist will see this and give a suggestion. Perhaps mixing and then pushing through sprayer at high psi will help bind whatever is there.


My guess would be that you could use it as a primer with little ill effect. But I would never suggest it, or claim that it would work without fail. 

Then you have the potential for substrate issues beyond the unknowns of the primer mixture. For example, chalkyness, high ph, too much moisture , to much moisture barrier, etc. It's a gamble with pretty good odds. But then there's always that one deal.


----------



## paintmywalls (Apr 18, 2017)

Millions of gallons of paint go to waste every year, often because it wasn’t put away properly. Here’s how to make sure the leftover for making a Beautiful Home. Sometimes it’s helpful to keep a small amount of paint on-hand for smaller projects or touch-ups. If you keep your leftover paint properly sealed and stored in an appropriate location, it can last for years. The following paint tips will help you extend the life of your leftover paint.

*Conserve Left Over Paints With These Simple Tricks.*

Stretch a piece of plastic wrap over the open paint can before closing the lid. This will create an additional seal to keep the paint fresh.

Keep the leftover paint in a cool dry area to keep it from spoiling and becoming unusable.

Label the lid of the paint can with the color, brand, room it was used for, and the date it was opened.

Keep any and all contaminants out of the paint cans. Dirt, dust, oil, or just about any foreign particle or substance will contaminate your paint and make it unusable.

Keep it away from direct sunlight or near any inflammable object.

Turn the can upside down to allow the paint to create its own seal.

*Use Leftover Paints To Beautify Your Home*

Paint up your wall with those extra paint and polish your creativity. It will certainly pump up the look of your home and is also an effective way of using the leftover paints.

You can colourize your flower pots. Paint them with solid colors and give different patterns to make it look more attractive.

Use a stencil to create beautiful painting on your walls. Using a homemade or commercial stencil, apply paint to just about anything – your walls, a piece of furniture, or if you’re really adventurous, the floor. An interesting stencil can render the ordinary, extraordinary.

Frame your artwork. Repaint the frames on the prints, paintings, and drawings in your home to give them a fresh appearance. Or, paint a simulated “frame” right on the wall to highlight a favorite piece of sculpture or even a more ordinary item you treasure.

https://paintmywalls.in/painting-solutions/conserve-use-leftover-paint-beautiful-home.html/


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I just vomited in my mouth....


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Blog looks like a scam job.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

paintmywalls said:


> Millions of gallons of paint go to waste every year, often because it wasn’t put away properly. Here’s how to make sure the leftover for making a Beautiful Home. Sometimes it’s helpful to keep a small amount of paint on-hand for smaller projects or touch-ups. If you keep your leftover paint properly sealed and stored in an appropriate location, it can last for years. The following paint tips will help you extend the life of your leftover paint.
> 
> *Conserve Left Over Paints With These Simple Tricks.*
> 
> ...


These are great tips for the Arts and Crafters. But for painting contractors, the collection of paint becomes too much to store in anticipation for using it to stencil planter boxes.

Best thing for a painting contractor to do is:

1. Estimate correct amounts of paints
2. Use stock colors whenever possible
3. leave paint with customers whenever possible
4. Have a waste management company pick up waste, or drop it off at a recycle center. 

And don't spread a bunch of paint out on a plastic sheet to dry in the summer time. I did that once and nearly gave myself multiple hernias trying to lift it onto the truck!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

drink it with a little cheap tequila.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

quote "Turn the can upside down to allow the paint to create its own seal."

This just makes no sense at all, none


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CApainter said:


> These are great tips for the Arts and Crafters. But for painting contractors, the collection of paint becomes too much to store in anticipation for using it to stencil planter boxes.
> 
> Best thing for a painting contractor to do is:
> 
> ...


Ya gotta do it with a fork lift. Just roll it up like a burrito and dump it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

paintmywalls said:


> Millions of gallons of paint go to waste every year, often because it wasn’t put away properly. Here’s how to make sure the leftover for making a Beautiful Home. Sometimes it’s helpful to keep a small amount of paint on-hand for smaller projects or touch-ups. If you keep your leftover paint properly sealed and stored in an appropriate location, it can last for years. The following paint tips will help you extend the life of your leftover paint.
> 
> *Conserve Left Over Paints With These Simple Tricks.*
> 
> ...


Seriously? Ok, I've got about 60 gallons give or take that would be great on planter boxes and for stenciling. And of course I always use plastic wrap (not plastic that I use at work) to double seal the cans that I'm storing....smh.
So I figure I'm gonna need a thousand or so planter boxes. No idea where I'm gonna get those. Or how much that's gonna cost. I just charge the ho $8/ gal or $13/ 5gal. Dont care how much is in the can. If they want me to take paint off site (old stuff or new) I charge by the can. Dump hot mud or thinset or whatever I have on hand and dry it out....stensiling?.....right.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> quote "Turn the can upside down to allow the paint to create its own seal."
> 
> This just makes no sense at all, none


That is one of the genius ideas perpetrated by our friends at Lowe's and Home Depot. Whether it works or not i don't know. I've never seen a gallon of paint stored upside down last any longer then one that wasn't in 33 years. Plastic wrap over the opening before putting the lid on is the only thing i have seen that actually has any effect, but if you trap bacteria in there (which is most likely) and the paint is so cheap it doesn't have any anti-bacterial additive even this won't help. Having as little head space (air) in the can is the number one factor in storing paint for extended periods of time.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Seriously? Ok, I've got about 60 gallons give or take that would be great on planter boxes and for stenciling. And of course I always use plastic wrap (not plastic that I use at work) to double seal the cans that I'm storing....smh.
> So I figure I'm gonna need a thousand or so planter boxes. No idea where I'm gonna get those. Or how much that's gonna cost. I just charge the ho $8/ gal or $13/ 5gal. Dont care how much is in the can. If they want me to take paint off site (old stuff or new) I charge by the can. Dump hot mud or thinset or whatever I have on hand and dry it out....stensiling?.....right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You do know that technically you are in violation of EPA regulations if you take waste paint from your clients. You are not registered as a "non-regulated waste processor" are you? There is such a permit.That's why most paint stores don't take paint back and it is very much against company policy at both SW and PPG. You can get fired from both companies for taking back any paint waste that the company is not responsible for creating. In other words, if an employee mistints paint you can take it back, but if the customer decides that the color is wrong, or if they just need to get rid of paint that they don't want anymore, that waste product was not "generated" by the store and therefore they cannot legally "process" it without the proper EPA certification and license. I had mucho EPA training with SW back in the day. Every year I had to go to training and certified by the EPA for that training because of the volume of waste our store created every year. We were permitted as a waste "generator" but not a waste "processor" so we couldn't take back so much as a quart even though we had several drums hauled away for disposal every month!


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Paint stores in Washington DC are required to take back any excess paint. Only paint purchased in DC, however. 

We are actually being charged $1 more per gallon when we purchase the paint to account for its disposal costs.

https://www.paintcare.org/paintcare-states/district-of-columbia/#/everyone

Several other states have adopted the same program.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Roamer said:


> Paint stores in Washington DC are required to take back any excess paint. Only paint purchased in DC, however.
> 
> We are actually being charged $1 more per gallon when we purchase the paint to account for its disposal costs.
> 
> ...


I wish Washington state would. It just makes good sense. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> You do know that technically you are in violation of EPA regulations if you take waste paint from your clients. You are not registered as a "non-regulated waste processor" are you? There is such a permit.That's why most paint stores don't take paint back and it is very much against company policy at both SW and PPG. You can get fired from both companies for taking back any paint waste that the company is not responsible for creating. In other words, if an employee mistints paint you can take it back, but if the customer decides that the color is wrong, or if they just need to get rid of paint that they don't want anymore, that waste product was not "generated" by the store and therefore they cannot legally "process" it without the proper EPA certification and license. I had mucho EPA training with SW back in the day. Every year I had to go to training and certified by the EPA for that training because of the volume of waste our store created every year. We were permitted as a waste "generator" but not a waste "processor" so we couldn't take back so much as a quart even though we had several drums hauled away for disposal every month!


Nope, never heard of that. If a customer asks me to help get rid of old stuff I'll include it in the service as an extra. It doesn't happen often, but when it does, they sure are grateful for the service and the extra storage space! I don't sell paint, I sell a service.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd gladly pay an extra $1 per gallon if I can take my excess paint back to store for disposal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are fortunate to have 4 places that take used paint at no cost to us. They mix a bunch and ship it overseas. One thing we started to do was any almost full gallons we would donate to needy families to use. Once in a while we see a FB post or someone asks us for our left over paints.

Like others we keep only primers. 9 out of 10 times the colors will not be used from one job to another and lack of storage for all left over paint keeps us from even considering taking it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

```

```



lilpaintchic said:


> Ya gotta do it with a fork lift. Just roll it up like a burrito and dump it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This was at my house. At work, we have two fifty five gallon containers that a waste company picks up. The containers have sealable receivers we bought from Pig.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Of course the EPA has special programs in place across the country! What I am saying is that as an individual you need to be aware that it isn't as simple as you would think it is and you really need to check with local and state regulations before you start taking back what is considered as waste paint. HINT- It has to have a monetary value in order for it to NOT be classified as a non-regulated hazardous waste. That's what the $1.00 a gallon fee is about. When the product is transferred as a purchase, the new owner takes responsibility of the product within the "cradle to grave" regulations of the EPA. If the new "owner" decides to throw it in a ditch in New Mexico, then they are the ones who are responsible for it and will get fined if they get caught. The paint companies have proven to the EPA that they have the proper ways to recycle or dispose of the paint so therefore they get a blanket "processor" permit. They are still however responsible for the proper disposition of that paint, and if it ends up getting burned in a trench in rural Arkansas they will have to pay a hefty fine. (Am I right uncle Sherwin?) That "cradle to grave" clause is what can trip you up. If you take that paint from them as an individual and it has no value, you are responsible for that paint FOREVER until it is PROPERLY disposed of, used, or sold. If it has value and you can resell it and it ends up somewhere it shouldn't be you are no longer responsible but the new owners are. 

There is a book about 3" thick that explains everything.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Blah,blah,blah, hot mud, dried, garbage with all the other annual clean up...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Blah,blah,blah, hot mud, dried, garbage with all the other annual clean up...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Honestly the odds of getting caught are nil so don't worry about it. They are 1000 times more likely to target a small paint store like me than an individual.
Just don't pour it in a creek like an old customer of mine did.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Honestly the odds of getting caught are nil so don't worry about it. They are 1000 times more likely to target a small paint store like me than an individual.
> Just don't pour it in a creek like an old customer of mine did.


Nahhh...i just throw the garbage thinner in a garden sprayer and kill my weeds with it. Neighbors have no idea. JUST KIDDING.( Except for the relentless blackberry brush from my neighbors unkept side of the fence. Lacquer thinner may have taken care of that though...)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Nahhh...i just throw the garbage thinner in a garden sprayer and kill my weeds with it. Neighbors have no idea. JUST KIDDING.( Except for the relentless blackberry brush from my neighbors unkept side of the fence. Lacquer thinner may have taken care of that though...)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Why you heathen!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Well it can't be any worse than weedbgone. Just more effective.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## reshyam (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have fair amount of quality paint from various manufacturers leftover.we wondering if would be safe to mix and use for priming stucco which we have often here in Florida. We Mostly use peg permanence for stucco prime/paint so could make sure high percentage ~35-40% is that product. we have Any advice is appreciated, and would use on friends and family homes most likely so no worry of repercussions necessarily.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

reshyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have fair amount of quality paint from various manufacturers leftover.we wondering if would be safe to mix and use for priming stucco which we have often here in Florida. We Mostly use peg permanence for stucco prime/paint so could make sure high percentage ~35-40% is that product. we have Any advice is appreciated, and would use on friends and family homes most likely so no worry of repercussions necessarily.


as long as it is all exterior paint i don't think it would be a problem. Using un-needed paint is always the best thing to do as opposed to disposing of it.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

One of our stores participates in the PaintCare program. All stores selling paint must charge a "fee" for every gallon quart and five sold. We are a drop off location in our Milford store. It is a huge PIA. We collect the paint, the fee when purchased, and receive 20-30 gallons a day that get hauled into the paintcare bins. Most of the paint we receive is Behr. People love the program and usually don't mind the fee but many people abuse it by leaving coatings that are not approved by the paintcare program and then we are responsible for the disposal.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

NACE said:


> One of our stores participates in the PaintCare program. All stores selling paint must charge a "fee" for every gallon quart and five sold. We are a drop off location in our Milford store. It is a huge PIA. We collect the paint, the fee when purchased, and receive 20-30 gallons a day that get hauled into the paintcare bins. Most of the paint we receive is Behr. People love the program and usually don't mind the fee but many people abuse it by leaving coatings that are not approved by the paintcare program and then we are responsible for the disposal.


We had a painter in San Diego put over 300 gallons of old paint in our dumpster once. We had to pay to have it put in a disposal bin and taken away for disposal. Cost us over $3,000.00. Had a security video of the guys van and a clear shot of his license plate but the police said there was nothing they could do because there was no video of them actually putting it in the dumpster. Then i called the local EPA office. The cans had labels on them that had the painters company name and contact info on them. Since they were the last people to have legal possession of that paint, and had no proof that it had been sold to anyone else they got zinged pretty good. $10,000.00 fine for a first offense. And we got our $3,000.00 out of them too! All for a non-regulated waste that could have easily been disposed of legally if they had taken the time to do it.

Having a program were latex paint can be turned in for reuse or disposal is a great idea, but unfortunately people abuse it and the paint companies end up paying for it. All that does is drive prices up.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

We did have a program around here where the paint shops would take back unused paint. Then the company that was doing it decided that our small town wasn`t generating enough to make it worth their while coming our way. It ended. Now we`re stuck with two half days per year of `hazardous waste dropoff`during the busiest time for painters with lineups a mile long.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

PACman said:


> Having a program were latex paint can be turned in for reuse or disposal is a great idea, but unfortunately people abuse it and the paint companies end up paying for it. All that does is drive prices up.


Yes. Right now Mass has no state wide paint recycle program through retailers but the bill was on Beacon Hill last year. haven't heard anything else yet.



Wildbill7145 said:


> We did have a program around here where the paint shops would take back unused paint. Then the company that was doing it decided that our small town wasn`t generating enough to make it worth their while coming our way. It ended. Now we`re stuck with two half days per year of `hazardous waste dropoff`during the busiest time for painters with lineups a mile long.


Hazardous waste days around here happen about once a year, on a Wednesday between 8am and 12noon, if they don't cancel it. They will not take latex paints. The only safe option I have for people is Coco Dry / Absorb


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> Yes. Right now Mass has no state wide paint recycle program through retailers but the bill was on Beacon Hill last year. haven't heard anything else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Coco Dry better than kitty litter? I can buy a 25lb. bag of it for $4.50. I read some reviews for Coco Dry and many said the companies claim that it will dry out 3-4 gals. of paint per 1 gallon bag is not true, most say one bag will harden a little more than 1 gal. of paint!


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Brushman4 said:


> Is Coco Dry better than kitty litter? I can buy a 25lb. bag of it for $4.50. I read some reviews for Coco Dry and many said the companies claim that it will dry out 3-4 gals. of paint per 1 gallon bag is not true, most say one bag will harden a little more than 1 gal. of paint!


Depends on your idea of better. The shelf price may be cheaper for clay absorbents but the coco dry actually absorbs the material into the grain where as the clay gets coated on the surface and dries. The Coco will dry more out per pound. I noticed that it takes a bit more than what it states on the bag for paint. For motor oil it may have a better absorb rate and is EPA approved for landfills cause it doesn't leach when it re-wets.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I use Coco Puffs. It's cheaper and twice as absorbent.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> I use Coco Puffs. It's cheaper and twice as absorbent.


And your paint turns chocolaty!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> I use Coco Puffs. It's cheaper and twice as absorbent.


:vs_laugh:
Are you going cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Craigslist...they will fight over it.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Worker Bee said:


> Craigslist...they will fight over it.


Fight over what, exactly?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Paint fight! Paint fight!


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Like a few others have stated, we tend to amass a fairly large quanity of paint over the year.

I found an extremely effective way to get rid of it...

Post it free on craigslist, or better - offer them $20 to take it ALL!

And yes, they will fight over it... over the years I have given away hundreds of gallons of paint in this fashion


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Worker Bee said:


> Like a few others have stated, we tend to amass a fairly large quanity of paint over the year.
> 
> I found an extremely effective way to get rid of it...
> 
> ...


Well, that just shows to go ya, there's just no end to stupidity on Craigslist!
Yes I know you're all going to say it should be, goes to show you! but that saying is so passe.


----------



## JimWeber (Sep 21, 2017)

Awesome thread guys.
Learning lots,
appreciate this forum.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess it's true that one man's trash really is another's treasure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm tempted to try the Craig's List "$20 trick". However, I'm not certain it will be disposed of properly. Honestly, I really don't care all that much. However, anytime I dispose of paint, I do it responsibly.

I wonder if there is any repercussions to doing this. I'm a bit desperate to get rid of about 30 gallons.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Half broke tv*



Worker Bee said:


> Like a few others have stated, we tend to amass a fairly large quanity of paint over the year.
> 
> I found an extremely effective way to get rid of it...
> 
> ...


I know someone who advertised a flat screen tv on Craigslist. He described it as "half broke" and sold it for $100.00! Maybe there is something to this Graigslist thing.

futtyos


----------



## Rymul (Oct 7, 2017)

Great Idea! Just pay someone to take it for $20 bucks... Nice!


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

epretot said:


> I'm tempted to try the Craig's List "$20 trick". However, I'm not certain it will be disposed of properly. Honestly, I really don't care all that much. However, anytime I dispose of paint, I do it responsibly.
> 
> I wonder if there is any repercussions to doing this. I'm a bit desperate to get rid of about 30 gallons.


Funny story,

Years ago, (Before my time) We contracted with a company to dispose of it. We paid them and they came and hauled it off. Eventually the EPA showed up and fined us. Apparently the guy had been hauling it out to the CA/NV border and just dumping it. Our name was on one of the cans, so we got to pay the environmental fine of something like $12K. (We weren't the only contractor either.) So yes, it can come back and bite you. 

Occasionally now we will sell some to Habitat for Humanity or any of those organizations. We sell it for 1 dollar, but by Selling it (As opposed to paying someone previously) we aren't nearly as liable. 

We do still contract with a waste disposal company, But we did a lot better due diligence this time around. Also in CA we can send most of it back to the Paint store. So it really is just waste we are sending off.

***Edited fro Grammar...*


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kentdalimp said:


> Funny story,
> 
> Years ago, (Before my time) We contracted with a company to dispose of it. We paid them and they came and hauled it off. Eventually the EPA showed up and fined us. Apparently the guy had been hauling it out to the CA/NV border and just dumping it. Out name was on one of the cans, so we got to pay the environmental fine of something like $12K. (We weren't the only contractor either.) So yes, it can come back and bite you.
> 
> ...


That's the "cradle to grave" stipulation. The last entity that had ownership of it is financially responsible for any EPA mandated clean-up. That's why SW and every other paint company has mistints on the books for 1 cent, and will normally charge something for it so they can issue an invoice that shows a purchase price. Also why as a business it is important to get a donation 
receipt if it is being donated. California and a couple of other states are a little different when they have state approved paint return programs.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Hell next time just strain it up and use it on your 1 star jobs or for folks that want blow n go prices. Use it for crack filler on old siding and eaves then wait a day or two and hit it with a top coat. Old paint gone.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

canopainting said:


> Hell next time just strain it up and use it on your 1 star jobs or for folks that want blow n go prices. Use it for crack filler on old siding and eaves then wait a day or two and hit it with a top coat. Old paint gone.


I actually batch my mis-tints to make off white colors whenever i can instead of leaving a bunch of weird colors in my mistint pile. A few pennies worth of colorant is a small price to pay to make a more sell-able color.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

WTF?

Loaded up the truck with all my acrylic leftovers. Head to the Sherwin contractor store where we buy 60% of our stuff. 

Guy rejects ALL the dtm acrylic, etc etc cause it has the Pro Industrial label. Its effin acrylic paint?!?!

So now I have half a pickup box full to take back home.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't help but wonder if SW could be behind the whole PaintCare program; and then conveniently re-naming all the same crap to "Pro Industrial" so they don't have to deal with it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! Someone dug up an old thread here.

Okay, I've said this before.

Dump all your old paint into 5 gallon buckets. Make sure the buckets don't have any of your company's info on it or your personal info. Just peel the mixing labels off.

Got a company in your area that you think is over-rated or you just dislike? Write their name on the bucket lid. Leave next to a dumpster.

Problem solved.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I give it away on nextdoor.com


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cenfl said:


> Asking for relevant experiences gentlemen, not a bunch of bull. Maybe it's my paint, maybe I want to paint the ****e house with it, what do you care.


Well, no matter what the reason it's still going to be unreliable crap and in no possible way will it be even a reasonable primer. BTW: This being a site for professional painters, there is no "Relevant experience"! Most of us buy the best product we can to do the best job we can and charge for professional work. What kind of answers did you expect? No pro would condone such a practice.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Wolfgang said:


> Dump all your old paint into 5 gallon buckets. Make sure the buckets don't have any of your company's info on it or your personal info. Just peel the mixing labels off.
> 
> Got a company in your area that you think is over-rated or you just dislike? Write their name on the bucket lid. Leave next to a dumpster.
> 
> Problem solved.


I can not condone such a stunt! After all, he may hate some other first rate companies because they are so popular and professional. That should not be a reason to be punished!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RECYCLE is the way to go. 

One of my clients dropped off a load of different, left over paint last August. I found them on my deck when I got home. He was selling his house and "Thought you could use it." I did not want to offend. I did keep 2 gallons of unopened white ceiling paint, a gallon & quart of 123 and half a gallon of BIN shellac white primer. I also kept a quart of gloss black Tremclad. 7 partial gallons of wall paints went to recycle. (In the end he took the house off the market and has more work for me in the spring.)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

For those of us who have recycling centers managed by the county, or other defined jurisdictions, simply dropping off the paint is the best way to be done with it. The last thing I could care less about, is some Jackhole using me as a free waste management center and than "doing me a favor" by burdening me with labor on his effin dwelling.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

A guy I worked with had a brother who was going into the paint business or was gonna paint his house or something and he asked if I had any paint. You bet I did! Couldn't believe my luck 'cause it didn't matter latex or oil- whatever. I wish I could get such a deal now!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

:smile:Anyone who wants to drop off ceiling paint or good primer is welcome to leave it with me so long as it has not been opened!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> :smile:Anyone who wants to drop off ceiling paint or good primer is welcome to leave it with me so long as it has not been opened!


I was ready to argue that a relatively short shelf life would be a good reason not to accept leftover paint, until I read the TDS for BIN 123 Primer. Five year shelf life!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I was ready to argue that a relatively short shelf life would be a good reason not to accept leftover paint, until I read the TDS for BIN 123 Primer. Five year shelf life!


yup. unopened from the factory that is.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've been working with Stericycle on this for 3+ months now. The red tape etc is quite a hassle. I have around 300 containers of stuff to get rid of. Had to buy special Hazmat containers from Uline to ship the stuff which cost almost $1,000. Most of it is old nasty multi-component stuff from the 90's.

In the end, I'm hopeful that all 5 pallets will go out the door never to be seen again! So far it looks like it will be minimum $5,000 but hopefully less than $10,000.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Stretch67 said:


> I've been working with Stericycle on this for 3+ months now. The red tape etc is quite a hassle. I have around 300 containers of stuff to get rid of. Had to buy special Hazmat containers from Uline to ship the stuff which cost almost $1,000. Most of it is old nasty multi-component stuff from the 90's.
> 
> In the end, I'm hopeful that all 5 pallets will go out the door never to be seen again! So far it looks like it will be minimum $5,000 but hopefully less than $10,000.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


My business is only a CESQG, yet the shipping manifests get filed with the EPA along with a description of the type of waste generated plus the poundage. I purchase the DOT 55 gal shipping drums from Grainger. It can get a bit pricey but I like to stay on top of it.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> yup. unopened from the factory that is.


Not really, my client, my paint returning. I know exactly how old it is and I can always use white primer and ceiling paint, so I was OK with that drop.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> Not really, my client, my paint returning. I know exactly how old it is and I can always use white primer and ceiling paint, so I was OK with that drop.


Although I wouldn't be too concerned about a particular primer I left at a homeowner's house two years ago, I would have concerns that they didn't follow storage recommendations. Opened, or un opened.

Maybe it's just me, but I would struggle ethically if I were to use a primer on a customers house that wasn't purchased directly from a store, or at least carefully stored and cycled within my own stock. Especially given the precarious nature of correct film formation. Too much liability.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Although I wouldn't be too concerned about a particular primer I left at a homeowner's house two years ago, I would have concerns that they didn't follow storage recommendations. Opened, or un opened.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I would struggle ethically if I were to use a primer on a customers house that wasn't purchased directly from a store, or at least carefully stored and cycled within my own stock. Especially given the precarious nature of correct film formation. Too much liability.


I can use the stuff on my own house that is under constant and on-going renovations.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i always seem to find a place to put it on the next job, i dont see what the big deal is to use old paint as a "primer" for closets or rentals. i agree if youre doing a high end home its skeezy to bring in old paint but a flip or rental who cares


----------



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

chrisn said:


> Give it to habitat for humanity, they appreciate it.


Yes, I concur. This is a great idea!


----------



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

*Give to habitat for humanity*

We have done this quite a few times and Habitat for Humanity loves it!


----------



## illusionsgame (Aug 1, 2010)

minneapolispainting said:


> We have done this quite a few times and Habitat for Humanity loves it!


Great idea. Thanks


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

I usually just keep my left over paint and use it for personal projects. You'd be surprised how many things you could use that paint on. 

Keeps me busy on my down time.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Due to Covid, both of our hazardous waste days have been cancelled this year. Can't imagine how many people are just going to double bag it and hide it in their garbage that goes to the dump. I've got several shelves full of part cans in my shed that'll be there til next year I guess.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

A painter friend of mine recently spent a huge amount of time getting ready to donate paint to our local habitat for humanity store. He shook cans, opened them up to check them, put color dots on the lids etc. They then refused to take them because they had been opened. :icon_rolleyes: I don't know, perhaps they've taken too much trash in the past? So if you go the habitat route, I'd call first and ask.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Habitat won’t take it locally for me. A few years back a painter dropped a bunch of junk paint off and it cost Habitat thousands to dispose of, so they won’t take paint anymore..


----------



## painterservicesdubai (Aug 29, 2020)

Why do you even have any leftover paint. You should have left it at the customer.
regards


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

painterservicesdubai said:


> Why do you even have any leftover paint. You should have left it at the customer.
> regards


Agree with you. If the customer pays for the paint, they own it.

Doesn't always work that way though. If you bid the job (as opposed to T+M for example), you are not necessarily obligated to leave extra... and the customer always has some leftover paint they're trying to unload.

I recently had some building done, and was a little put off when I had to ask the contractor for the leftover materials (as he was loading them into his vehicle). He grudgingly asked me what I wanted out of the leftover pile of good lumber and plywood that I paid for.


----------



## Ravak (Sep 17, 2021)

I know this an older thread, but...I know a lot of artists that would LOVE to have this paint. I would Craig's list it as a give away and let them come haul it off. A lot of senior centers or schools could probably find use for it as well. Their funds run slim for 'activity days' and sometimes they use product like this for when they have arts and crafts afternoons.

I don't know about Habitat For Humanity...but I believe ReStore will accept cans of used latex paint if it is labeled and in the original container. Worth a try!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ravak said:


> I know this an older thread, but...I know a lot of artists that would LOVE to have this paint. I would Craig's list it as a give away and let them come haul it off. A lot of senior centers or schools could probably find use for it as well. Their funds run slim for 'activity days' and sometimes they use product like this for when they have arts and crafts afternoons.
> 
> I don't know about Habitat For Humanity...but I believe ReStore will accept cans of used latex paint if it is labeled and in the original container. Worth a try!


Some good ideas there. 
Habitat will take paint but they have restrictions on what condition it has to be in (labeled, nearly full if not completely, maybe some others limitsxas well). Not sure about the schools idea. They have to be so extremely careful about toxicity that anything other than water colors and poster paints are off limits.
Retirement centers could be a good source but again, restrictions could prevent many places from accepting it.
My experience with Craig’s List is that if it’s free, somebody will show up to take it. If they were really going to use it then fine but… . Personally, I’d rather see it properly disposed off or recycled rather than some yahoo take it only to end up dumping it in the woods or down a storm drain.


----------

